# South Dakota Shooters School & Certfication Course



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

K and B Archery in Mitchell, SD (west of Sioux Falls) is hosting the School of Advanced Archery and Instructor Certification. The instructor is Bernie Pellerite. This will be held on December 2-4, 2011. Fee to attend class is $350. If you would like to attend the class, contact Keith at 605-996-9810. If no answer, leave message. Will call you back. 

This school is an ADVANCED CERTIFIED INSTRUCTOR COURSE. NFAA certification is free of charge to NFAA members. Others may join at the school if you wish. (Our certification is also available w/o joining). Students will receive an "analysis/critique video" of themselves to take home. Curriculum includes tuning, bow set up, form, aiming, execution, practice regimen, mental programming, judging yardage, tournament nerves, back tension, target panic, buck fever & many more!! We've worked with hundreds of shooters to cure their target panic & buck fever etc....including TED NUGENT, BYRON FERGUSON, MYLES KELLER and PETE SHEPLEY. Our past students have won 156 National & World Championships & have set records in the last 10 yrs. 
Hours on Fri...3-9:30. Sat...8-5. Sun...8-6:30. If you only monitor the course (no personal critique)...$200. For more info call 614-322-1038...Bernie or Jan. Or, to book the school call Keith at 605-996-9810.

It will be FUN...COME & JOIN US!!

Master Coach Bernie Pellerite, Robinhood Videos


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I monitored this course several years ago and it is a great course. 2 thumbs up to ya. See you at nationals.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Who is this course for? Compound shooters, trad shooters, instinctive, POA, sight?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Warbow said:


> Who is this course for? Compound shooters, trad shooters, instinctive, POA, sight?


We cover ALL of the styles of any students in the class or any that you request...call me at 6143221038 for more info.11am-7pm EST 7 days a wk.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

How many spaces are left?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

iawalleyeguy said:


> How many spaces are left?


there are about 7 left , but that was a wk. ago...you'd better check with Keith.(phone # at top of thread.)
You can call me at 6143221038 for more info.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you guys better sign up now, hes a real good coach..[ mike tips his hat to coach bernie]:wink:


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

mike 66 said:


> you guys better sign up now, hes a real good coach..[ mike tips his hat to coach bernie]:wink:[/QUOTE
> Thanks, Mike!]


----------

